# Music to spin by



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM gave me the idea to start this thread. She posted some great tunes on FB. I thought it might be a good idea for us to post music we like to spin to or feel would be perfect for spinning to. I know I've gotten into the habit of not listening to music but rather NPR news and stories, or watching movies, or listening audio books. not that there is anything wrong with these. The is just something magical about spinning to music. If you have never done it give it a try. Live music is wonderful, in my experience the spinners set the tempo, but radio or CD is the next best thing.

List your favorites here, post a link if you can. Include name of the song, album, and artist if known. :drum:

Thismis the first one that came to mind. It's been around a few decades but it's great music. http://carlasciaky.com/spininfo.html


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm.....maybe if Cyndi would have let me listen to some Taylor Swift, I might have stood a chance.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I love music and have the most varied <and often obnoxious> taste.
Today I've got Rizzlekicks thumping while I card wool.
They might be too 'young' for a lot of you good folks here though. 

So instead how about some John Butler?
This man is a gifted guitarist.

[YOUTUBE]hQjwkXrcUrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still young at heart, wishing I was physically young enuf to go to Raves, and rebelling constantly. I like to crank up the stereo real loud. 

My daughter and I listen to electronica/techno/trance/Eurodance stuff. I especially like some of Crystal Method to do boucle by, but there are other artists that have the right beat for that. Sometimes I follow the rhythm with my treadling, or sometimes it's with my hand movements, as with the boucle I just did last night.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My all-time favorite is Celtic Odyssey. I bought the CD back in 1998-ish and had to replace it a few years ago because I lost the original. It has some lovely songs on it.

My newest addition is Blue Dream World, by Inge Frimout-Hei. It has some very beautiful harp music. The Lost Garden is my especial favorite.

I like Noone Lasses by Anton Emery. I used to follow his doings on a celtic music forum that we frequented.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of others that I like:

Home Sweet Home - traditional instrumental music

Karen Ashbrook - Knock on the Door - Celtic music on a hammered dulcimer

I forgot to add:

Titanic: Music as Heard on the Fateful Voyage, by Ian Whitcomb

I downloaded and listened to it while I was writing a research paper on the Titanic disaster and risk management. These are songs played from the White Star Lines orchestra books, which were played on their ships. My favorite is The Mosquito's Parade.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is one of my favorite CD's Appalachian Waltz, Yo-Yo Ma, Edger Meyer, Mark O'Connor [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vguZmqHJ6OA]"Appalachia Waltz" - AUDIO Mark O&#39;Connor/Yo-Yo Ma/Edgar Meyer - YouTube[/ame] I haven't heard their other recordings but I love the three of them together. Anything by Bela Fleck, also older 60's-70's music JT, Cat Stevens, even Moody Blues.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I at least have some new songs to listen to, thanks for the thread! :rock:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just set up a new Pandora station with some of these artists. 

I like the Piano Guys, myself. Partial to cellos, since I aspire to play... (and no, I have no idea why they call themselves the Piano Guys, when only half of them are)

Bring Him Home (from Les MisÃ©rables) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you like what they loosely call 'Americana' music,,,
(it is like folky/country/ regional: which can be really varying whether you are in Louisiana or Alberta!) ?

Then I highly recommend the Music Fog website.
They sponsor music festivals and record the artists.
When you watch a video they make you can be assured the sound quality is not BAD.
The vids are all free on youtube too.
Americana Music - Music Fog

There is a streaming music option in the upper left corner. 
If you hate a song you can skip it. 

I have been turned on to so many amazing bands there. Real musicians who travel and play actual instruments.
When I hear people say that modern music isnt any good, I try to point this site out to them.

And then, just because I adore this artist so much and he has a new song out from his next album which is called CABIN FEVER,
I will advocate for Corb Lund. Again. Like always. I just think he is something unique. :kissy:

[YOUTUBE]5uASQgLwaIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I am SO a fan of Corb Lund !!!! Thats GREAT music !!!! ( kinda what I play , hee hee ! ) 
Thanks for the turn on , GAM !!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

FYI WIHH, at your recommendation I downloaded Peter Ostroushko's Heart of the Heartland CD. I love it and have been listening to it for the last week or so. It has calmed me when I wanted so badly to strangle some of my co-workers. gre: So on their behalf I thank you.


----------

